# L-Glutamine Works!



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Just wanted to report on the success I am having with L-Glutamine. I would urge everyone to give it a shot. I am taking 500 mg three times a day with great success even just after a week. Am also loving the colostrum which is tremendously soothing to the body. Both of these products can be purchased at any health food store at a reasonable cost. Both products heal the intestinal tract giving the body what it needs to function and eliminate properly. Wow, this is really exciting. Thanks so much for everyone writing in with what is working for them to give others, like myself, the opportunity to see if it works for them. Thanks for passing on all the good ideas!!!!! Much appreciation and best wishes, Gail


----------



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I read some comments that this is amping people up. Did you have that experience? Thanks


Gail2011 said:


> Just wanted to report on the success I am having with L-Glutamine. I would urge everyone to give it a shot. I am taking 500 mg three times a day with great success even just after a week. Am also loving the colostrum which is tremendously soothing to the body. Both of these products can be purchased at any health food store at a reasonable cost. Both products heal the intestinal tract giving the body what it needs to function and eliminate properly. Wow, this is really exciting. Thanks so much for everyone writing in with what is working for them to give others, like myself, the opportunity to see if it works for them. Thanks for passing on all the good ideas!!!!! Much appreciation and best wishes, Gail


----------

